# Caçada a trovoadas em Reguengos de monsaraz



## miguel (10 Set 2008 às 17:18)

Boas

A falta das belas das trovoadas resolvi partilhar com todos algumas fotos que tirei na noite do dia 9 de Setembro no Castelo de Monsaraz onde eu o ajrebelo e o Twister tínhamos fé de ver umas belas trovoadas mas acabamos por ver apenas estrelas  Arrancamos de Setúbal por volta das 18:30 com chegada ao Castelo por volta das 20:30 aguentamos lá até por volta da 1:15 e chegamos de novo a Setúbal ás 3:20


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 00:10)

Bonitas fotografias. 
Podiam ter ficado mais um dia, assim já tinham tido direito a trovoada, mesmo que ao longe.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2008 às 00:41)

boas

pois é ficamos a ver navios, é para a próxima.

Daniel não era assim tão longe Monsaraz fica num monte a 320m de altitude  rodeado de uma planície enorme tanto para Portugal como para Espanha se o que funcionou hoje fosse ontem estávamos no melhor local para ver toda a trovoada e filmar sem sequer apanhar uma gota, o pior é que ela chegou com umas horas de atraso.

na 3 foto do miguel as luzes ao longe  mais fortes são Marão e Barrancos um pouco mais à direita, tudo o resto é Espanha a nuvem que se vê é o local onde as de hoje passaram.  

boas fotos Miguel 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2008 às 00:50)

Boas fotos, bela terra, são uns dos senhores dos tintos 

E para a próxima tentem levar a sorte convosco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2008 às 09:21)

Bem, foi pena não terem visto nada... mas valeu decerto pelo convívio!

E pelas Excelentes fotos!


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2008 às 09:33)

Sem dúvidas fotos muito belas de um local também ele belo


----------



## psm (11 Set 2008 às 09:41)

Alguém foi pago pela camara municipal de Regengos de Monsaraz pela a qualidade das fotos, devido ao sitio escolhido.
Pena não terem visto nada, mas valeu o convivio.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2008 às 17:48)

Não houve trovoadas mas valeu a pena pelas Bonitas fotografias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2008 às 20:38)

ajrebelo disse:


> na 3 foto do miguel as luzes ao longe  mais fortes são Marão e Barrancos um pouco mais à direita, tudo o resto é Espanha a nuvem que se vê é o local onde as de hoje passaram.




Marão ou Mourão? 
Na brincadeira.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2008 às 21:30)

boas

ou isso 

abraços


----------

